# Memory Lane Pictures



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)

Heres some pics of the meet, weather was great,,had a great time seeing all the bicycle nuts again! Of course I spent too much money,,I may change my name from flat tire to flat wallet!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## mruiz (Apr 30, 2008)

*Nice*

Bieutifull pics, I is realy nice of you guys sharing these events for those of us that just can't be there. But will want to be there.
 Mitch


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup very cool pics, some nice balloon tires bikes!


----------



## pelletman (May 8, 2008)

*Ingo*

Anyone know who owned that Ingo?  Thanks


----------



## johnnys55s (May 21, 2008)

very cool! thanks for the pics!


----------

